# Wolverine Brass



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG ,,, this Wolverine Brass stuff is FANTASTIC !! I've been putting the faucets in all over town and could NOT be more pleased with the products & service !!

Put in an Essence tub / shower valve the other day . It was HANDS DOWN the most solid , easy installed faucet i've ever installed . Down to the shower arm and escusion ,,,, SO SOLID !! 

I'm so happy i've become a Wolverine Brass guy . Y'all do yourselves a favor and get a local Rep ( better pricing ) . DUMP the Big Box stores and do the right thing for customers and AMERICA !! 
wolverine Brass makes their stuff in the good ole USA !!!

My .02


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have used some of their stuff and it is good. This is my take on it, although I would like nothing more than to install nothing but american made products. I prefer to buy from a local supplier, the supplier may get the majority of their products overseas. Buying locally is just as important as buying american. If we all buy products from catalogs and online then our local supply house guys will feel the pain. The guys at my local supply house are my friends and I would like to see them do well not scrap by because of catalog shoppers.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> I have used some of their stuff and it is good. This is my take on it, although I would like nothing more than to install nothing but american made products. I prefer to buy from a local supplier, the supplier may get the majority of their products overseas. Buying locally is just as important as buying american. If we all buy products from catalogs and online then our local supply house guys will feel the pain. The guys at my local supply house are my friends and I would like to see them do well not scrap by because of catalog shoppers.


The folks at Coburn's are like family to us as well, I can't say that about Morrison, and I have known most of them over 25 yrs.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have been working on increasing what I get from Wolverine. I have yet to buy the line of faucets, but have every intention of going full in on the Essence. I did purchase one tub/shower rough with essence trim kit.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> I have used some of their stuff and it is good. This is my take on it, although I would like nothing more than to install nothing but american made products. I prefer to buy from a local supplier, the supplier may get the majority of their products overseas. Buying locally is just as important as buying american. If we all buy products from catalogs and online then our local supply house guys will feel the pain. The guys at my local supply house are my friends and I would like to see them do well not scrap by because of catalog shoppers.


 TOTALLY agree !! I'm good friends with mine too . Should have clarified . The majority of my stuff comes from supplier Thos. Somerville Co. 
But faucets , valves and ballcocks -- WOLVERINE BRASS !!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Indie said:


> I have been working on increasing what I get from Wolverine. I have yet to buy the line of faucets, but have every intention of going full in on the Essence. I did purchase one tub/shower rough with essence trim kit.


 Indie ,, after you install ,,get back with me . YOU'LL LOVE IT !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I really like their ball valves...good stuff.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I get probably 1/3 of my stuff from them,. Great customer service, but not all there stuff is made in the USA.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

How do you guys like their 1/4 turn angle stops? I've seen and handled them when the rep was here and they seem real nice and solid. They're also cheaper than what I'm paying for Brasscraft. My concern is I have a buddy that used to work for a company here in town that installed a lot of them and he's told me that they have a habbit of leaking at the stem.






Paul


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

He is correct. Stick with the brasscraft.

Their domestic ball valves are great. Their multi turn stops are made for them, by brasscraft.

Their import 1/4 turn, not so good.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> How do you guys like their 1/4 turn angle stops? I've seen and handled them when the rep was here and they seem real nice and solid. They're also cheaper than what I'm paying for Brasscraft. My concern is I have a buddy that used to work for a company here in town that installed a lot of them and he's told me that they have a habbit of leaking at the stem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The other day I was messing with a dishwasher and pulled out a Brasscraft 1/4 stop to control the water line so I could flush it. When I turned the water on, I noticed that the stop was leaking through. This pissed me off as it was on a wood floor. 

I took it off and looked inside and was mildly surprised to find a plastic ball, with an obvious defect. 

Went back to the truck pulled of a WB 1/4 turn stop, which had a stainless ball. Well it didn't leak. 

I am ticked that I wasted money on those brasscraft when I had a higher quality stop a phone call away. 

No more Brasscraft for me.


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

WB make good ball valves, flush valves, frost free hydrants, fill valves.... I can't say I like the style of their faucets also their big orange flappers are garbage save yourselves a call back don't install them, they get hung up and leak


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've installed a few thousand legend brand 1/4 turn stops with not 1 single failure.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> The other day I was messing with a dishwasher and pulled out a Brasscraft 1/4 stop to control the water line so I could flush it. When I turned the water on, I noticed that the stop was leaking through. This pissed me off as it was on a wood floor.
> 
> I took it off and looked inside and was mildly surprised to find a plastic ball, with an obvious defect.
> 
> ...


 
I should have said that the Brasscraft stops I use most of the time are the multi-turn. I think the WB 1/4 turn ones are cheaper than my Brasscraft multi-turn ones but I'm not sure. I did like the stainless ball and when examining them there's really no reason not to use them. I'm just worried about years down the road. The ones that my buddy mentioned didn't leak right away, probably 2-3 years later.





Paul


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been using the WB full turn Finale stops. Best I've ever used. I quit using there 1/4 turns because I would get one that would leak from time to time. 

There ProSeries 1/4 is crap, but if you spend like a buck more you can get the WBPRO Heavy Duty 1/4 turns that are really nice. 

I prefer the full turn stops, they don't leak and are repairable.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Might do that myself Will . Been using Dahl a long time ,,, but if the WB full turn are better ,, then i'm in .

Y'all want to see something special ,, Check out the WB pop up assemblies !!! What we grew up on .


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

How much are the Dahl valves running?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Indie said:


> The other day I was messing with a dishwasher and pulled out a Brasscraft 1/4 stop to control the water line so I could flush it. When I turned the water on, I noticed that the stop was leaking through. This pissed me off as it was on a wood floor.
> 
> I took it off and looked inside and was mildly surprised to find a plastic ball, with an obvious defect.
> 
> ...


Brasscraft like many others makes different grades of products. The quarter turn stops with the stainless steel ball cost a little more. I use the cheaper version with the plactic ball and maybe a few a year are defective. Food for thought, if you cut out the supply house they will cut out the referals.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Brasscraft like many others makes different grades of products. The quarter turn stops with the stainless steel ball cost a little more. I use the cheaper version with the plactic ball and maybe a few a year are defective. Food for thought, if you cut out the supply house they will cut out the referals.



I'm sure the supplier I bought them from carries only the cheapest they can get their hands on. 

As for the supply house, its a game to be played. Since I am a new business they cannot say for certain how well I am doing or not. I have been very careful to try and find a good balance to what I do. I give each enough business to let them know I exist.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Will said:


> How much are the Dahl valves running?


 $5.50 + for a 1/4 turn 5/8 x 3/8 compression angle or straight .

Think WB Heavy duty 1/4 turn are around the same


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Just installed that two handle Wolverine Brass Finale Lavatory faucet. The home owner loved it. I like the Single handle better(finale line) than the two, but both are awesome faucets.


----------

